# baby boy



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

many of you know of me (ofcoarse many do not as well)

this is to announce my new baby boy .
born june 5 at 11:20, 5 weeks early.
has been in nicu for a week but tomorrow they will let him come home.

6.9 lbs at birth and 20 inches long.

many of you know i am 70 years old now ..albeit a young 70 (if there was ever such a thing) that means i will be 86 before i can give him his own nissan truck...

we are very tired but doing well...

thanks...


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

congrats Zane!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

well congrats young man! I hope everything still works when I am your age!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Zane! That's great news! 

My youngest daughter was three weeks early and only 4 lbs, 4 ounces. She spent a coupla' days in the hospital incubator, but ten years later she's a mover and a shaker!

Hope all is well with the little fella', mama and yourself. 

Have a Cuban and a cold one for all of us! 

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn Zane...BIG CONGRATS!!! Just outta curiosity...how old is your lucky wife? I always new you had a young influence!!! 
BTW ALL...this is stated with MUCH due respect!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

SHE IS CLOSE TO 4 DECADES MY JUNIOR..

I AM BLOWING ON MY FINGERNAILS AND WIPING THEM ACROSS MY CHEST...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*NOICE!!!*



zanegrey said:


> SHE IS CLOSE TO 4 DECADES MY JUNIOR..
> 
> I AM BLOWING ON MY FINGERNAILS AND WIPING THEM ACROSS MY CHEST...


 As you should be!!!:idhitit:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Zane! I was 60 when my last one moved out. I will say kids keep you younger but I'm growing to perfer Grand Kids now. Lucky number 13 on the way.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats to you and your tools! LOL My youngest is 6 yrs old and she was 10 weeks premature @ 2 lbs 6 oz...she spent 5 weeks in the NICU....Man I was scared and hurt too see my little girl hooked up to all those tubes and sensors....She made it and now she's taller than most of her peers and so beautiful! 
Let's see Zane you'll be 88 yrs old when your son graduates form H.S....LOL!


----------



## TRAVIS75 (Oct 30, 2009)

YOUR THE MAN ZANE!!!!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

You know what they say about guys that have little trucks...compansating for something...lol


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Congrats ZaneGrey! 

We have 2 toddlers and another on the way myself. I will have to give up my truck soon and get something practical like a minivan. 

Rice


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just saw this. CONGRATS Zane!!!

So that's where you've been lately.

Take lots of pictures ...they grow up so fast. Mine is starting college next week.

-Roger


----------

